# Super glue band repair



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Recently, I asked about retying broken bands. I do quite a bit of it. However, I’ve also been experimenting, with success, super gluing bands back together. My bands always break just in front of the tie, at the pouch. Instead of retying them, I hold the rubber pieces together, as close as I can get them, and add a drop of super glue on top of the break. I hold it in place, for about a minute, making sure I don’t glue my finger to the band. After that, I set the slingshot aside for around 2 hours. This allows me to continue shooting as if the band never broke. When if finally does break again, it won’t break at the repair, as the glue is stronger than the rubber around it. Anyone else try this? 

Joe


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

No have tried that one 🤷‍♂️ I would just tie again or retire it and use band ties . But cool all the same it works


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Frisky said:


> After that, I set the slingshot aside for around 2 hours


It will take no more than 10 minutes for bandage groups.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's an interesting idea. I'm pretty used to retying after break, but it could be a good trick.
@Frisky, are the band pieces butted together, or overlapped?
Photo?


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

They are butted together. However, yesterday, I had my first break at the repair! The repair did last about 150 shots. I don't think I put a drop on both sides. You have to do that. Another one has over 200 shots since the repair, and it's still going strong.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm thinking a combination of retying and gluing, when you get sick of retying, can double band life.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Interesting idea. For some reason I figured there would be a chemical reaction. What thickness of CA glue are you using?


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

It's moderately thick by Loc Tite. I've used regular Walmart cheap glue too. I haven't used anything that's ultra thin.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool idea...I will have to try that now that I am using bands again. 

Cheers


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool trick-just don't try it on non-latex bands. It'l eat through them like acid.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes, I wouldn't try it on gum rubber. I also found out how well it holds depends on the glue and method used. After gluing the ends together, you need to place a drop on the top and bottom of the break. That little extra helps hold tight. Until last week, I never had it break at the repair.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

This is what happens when you shoot constantly, day and night, and get lazy about band repair!


----------

